# Problemas con emerge [solved]

## lanstat

Saludos el problema es el siguiente despues de que emerge termina la compilacion de cualquier programa y empieza la instalacion me comienza a mostrar este tipo de mensajes

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - /usr/src/linux-2.6.33-ck-r1/arch/alpha/include/asm/ftrace.h will be a world writable file.
> 
> - This may or may not be a security problem, most of the time it is one.
> ...

 

En este ejemplo estaba tratando de instalar las fuentes ck de gentoo..

El problema es que este mensaje lo muestra por cada archivo que se va ha instalar ralentizando horriblemente la instalacion mi pregunta es como puedo hacer para que deje de salir estos mensajes?Last edited by lanstat on Sat Oct 16, 2010 10:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## quilosaq

Publica la salida de tu 

```
emerge --info
```

para que te podamos ayudar mejor.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Eso suena a mala configuración de portage o problemas en el sistema de archivos... Que sistema de archivos usa tu /usr/portage?

Salud!

----------

## lanstat

Este es mi emerge --info

 *Quote:*   

> Portage 2.1.7.17 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> 
> System uname: Linux-2.6.32-gentoo-r7-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_Processor_LE-1600-with-gentoo-1.12.13
> ...

 

El sistema de archivos que uso es ntfs ya que es sobre un chroot.

----------

## JotaCE

 *lanstat wrote:*   

> Este es mi emerge --info
> 
> El sistema de archivos que uso es ntfs ya que es sobre un chroot.

 

????

Puedes senseñarnos tu archivo /etc/fstab ??

----------

## lanstat

Este es mi fstab

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/loop0              /               squashfs        defaults             0 0
> 
>   none                    /proc           proc            defaults             0 0
> 
>   none                    /dev/shm        tmpfs           defaults             0 0
> ...

 

El chroot va orientado a crear un livecd

----------

## pelelademadera

sobre ntfs seguro que tenes problemas con las MAYUSCULAS y minusculas en los nombres....

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *lanstat wrote:*   

> Este es mi fstab
> 
>  *Quote:*   /dev/loop0              /               squashfs        defaults             0 0
> 
>   none                    /proc           proc            defaults             0 0
> ...

 

El sistema de archivos del archivo squashfs en donde montas tu / entonces, cual es?

Salud!

----------

## lanstat

Es un ntfs

----------

## pelelademadera

linux monta y escribe sobre ntfs, pero ademas de que no respeta ningun privilegio ni permiso, no tiene el soporte de mayusculas y minusculas.

el aviso es porque los prermisos del fichero son +rw para cualquier user, y te esta diciendo que no deberia ser asi.

seguramente es porque estas trabajando sobre ntfs, y linux no soporta nativamente el sistema.

proba con otro sistema de ficheros

----------

## quilosaq

emerge tiene la opción --quiet que quizá te pueda servir. No lo he probado.

----------

## pelelademadera

--quiet solo ignora todo coment y el make y demas es silencioso. genera una linea por compilacion, pero no cambia nada en eso, solo es para que no veas miles de lineas pasar inutilmente

----------

## lanstat

Gracias por las respuestas y disculpen por la tardanza, bueno si cambiando de sistema de archivos de aparecerme el error   :Smile:  .

Saludos

----------

